# Alpine PDX-F6 vs JL HD600/4



## 1edgekilla (Feb 17, 2011)

So i've owned the PDX F4 (NEWER PDX SERIES) and feel they sound pretty good for the most part. From what I understand the noise problem has been corrected from the PDX 100.4. I however, have never heard the HD series. I've been rethinking my setup and need about 150 watts a channel and am trying to decided which would be the better choice here... stepping up in the PDX line that I already own one of... or going to the HD series as from what I read their THD and overall SQ is somewhat better compared to the PDX series. Keep in mind if I decided to go with either of these I will also be purchasing the matching 1200 watt model to run my two subs.

Mostly SQ here at rated output...


Care to chime in?


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

There's already a thread meant for this. Do have a search for it...


----------



## Frank Drebin (May 30, 2011)

kyheng said:


> There's already a thread meant for this. Do have a search for it...


There's not, really. Most of the Alpine vs. JL was the old (noisy) PDX line not the F6 or F4. From the very few members on here who have experience with the new PDX lines they have very good things to say.

I know everyone is going to say JL without a thought, but it would be interesting to hear from someone who has owned both the F6 and HD600.


----------



## kvndoom (Nov 13, 2009)

Frank Drebin said:


> I know everyone is going to say JL without a thought, but it would be interesting to hear from someone who has owned both the F6 and HD600.


That's the rub... You probably won't find too many who have owned both since most of the F6 owners are happy and most of the HD owners are happy. The new PDX have been out over a year and there hasn't been the level of complaints the first ones had, so I'd consider that a "silent" positive review. I got my F4/M6 in September 2010 and no complaints or problems here. I wish to hell the 4-channels had a "X10" crossover button so I could go active without buying extra equipment. That would make them perfect in my eyes. 

Comes down to price vs. features. JL = more costly, but has better crossover section and RIPS. Alpine will set you back less money but doesn't have the crossover flexibility or regulated power.


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

Frank Drebin said:


> There's not, really. Most of the Alpine vs. JL was the old (noisy) PDX line not the F6 or F4. From the very few members on here who have experience with the new PDX lines they have very good things to say.
> 
> I know everyone is going to say JL without a thought, but it would be interesting to hear from someone who has owned both the F6 and HD600.


http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...ne-pdx-f6-vs-jl-audio-hd600-4channel-amp.html
Stop being a lazy bastard and use the search function....


----------



## 1edgekilla (Feb 17, 2011)

kyheng said:


> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...ne-pdx-f6-vs-jl-audio-hd600-4channel-amp.html
> Stop being a lazy bastard and use the search function....


he was actually right to some degree... every thread i found when I MYSELF DID search compared the older PDX line... I did not come across this thread or would have never asked the question... don't come on people's threads acting like a douche-bag and assuming they're "lazy bastards"


thanks.


----------



## Frank Drebin (May 30, 2011)

kyheng said:


> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...ne-pdx-f6-vs-jl-audio-hd600-4channel-amp.html
> Stop being a lazy bastard and use the search function....


I've read that thread.

Why don't you point out the posts in there that actually compare the PDX amps vs the HD amps. There are none.

And just because something was discussed back in summer 2010 does not mean it cannot be revisited a year and a half later.


----------



## adrenalinejunkie (Oct 17, 2010)

Adjustable 12db-24db and the ability to have the power through out 11v-14v is a win for me with the JL HD600/4.


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

Frank Drebin said:


> I've read that thread.
> 
> Why don't you point out the posts in there that actually compare the PDX amps vs the HD amps. There are none.
> 
> And just because something was discussed back in summer 2010 does not mean it cannot be revisited a year and a half later.


Ok, do yourself some flavor before you continue to deny me, for you, Asian food better or Western food better? 
Personal preference are subjective, how would you set a standard reference on subjective view? I can't. The only way to measure is the objective part, like the spec, heat generation of both of the amp. 
And there's some post already have the review on the new PDX amps, just you ignored it.... I know how an internet warrior behave when he is trying his best to win a cyber war, he will ignore something....


----------



## mmiller (Mar 7, 2008)

I only have experience with the PDX, and the HD, between those two their is no comparison... The HD was 10X better.

I am sure sure that most if not all the issues with the PDX amps have been rectified, which would bring them closer inline with the HD's.

The Alpine amps are cheaper than the JL's, but the JL's do have good resale value, as good as can be in Car audio. The R.I.P.S systems works awesome, they run cool and Perform awesome.

If you're looking for something a little cheaper have you considered the JL XD series??


----------



## jcollin76 (Oct 26, 2010)

kyheng said:


> Ok, do yourself some flavor before you continue to deny me, for you, Asian food better or Western food better?
> Personal preference are subjective, how would you set a standard reference on subjective view? I can't. The only way to measure is the objective part, like the spec, heat generation of both of the amp.
> And there's some post already have the review on the new PDX amps, just you ignored it.... I know how an internet warrior behave when he is trying his best to win a cyber war, he will ignore something....


Maybe with a little more tact, and not a ' search and don't be a lazy bastard' comment, you won't ruffle peoples feathers. 
Nothing wrong with suggesting a person searches, but nobody will pay ANY attention to what you say, when you're insulting about it...


----------



## 1edgekilla (Feb 17, 2011)

mmiller said:


> I only have experience with the PDX, and the HD, between those two their is no comparison... The HD was 10X better.
> 
> I am sure sure that most if not all the issues with the PDX amps have been rectified, which would bring them closer inline with the HD's.
> 
> ...



yes i have but I like the compact and overall same size of the HD/PDX amps... plus the XD's don't have a "power model" so to say with the right specs that I want.... overall the RIPS is what is really making me lean towards selling my pdx and going for the HD as i do listen to my stereo a lot with the car off so having the guaranteed output at low voltage is def. a plus.


----------



## Frank Drebin (May 30, 2011)

kyheng said:


> Ok, do yourself some flavor before you continue to deny me, for you, Asian food better or Western food better?
> Personal preference are subjective, how would you set a standard reference on subjective view? I can't. The only way to measure is the objective part, like the spec, heat generation of both of the amp.
> And there's some post already have the review on the new PDX amps, just you ignored it.... I know how an internet warrior behave when he is trying his best to win a cyber war, he will ignore something....


I'm not trying to win anything, I didn't mean to come across as smug with the first reply, but most PDX vs. HD threads end up HD owners praising how great the HD amps are with little input on the new PDX amps (no offense to adrenalinejunkie, but his post in this thread is a perfect example). There are some reviews on the PDX amps, but not a lot. From what I've read they seem to be great amps and a great value, but not as large of following as the HD's. A lot of users who have been burned with the older PDX amps sound like they would never buy Alpine again, so its tough to get a impartial review.

Anyways, we've all been on the internet long enough that we know how to search and we should search before new threads...so save the condescending posts please. If you think a thread's been done before just let it die. Have a good night!


----------



## NoelSibs (Jun 21, 2010)

jcollin76 said:


> Maybe with a little more tact, and not a ' search and don't be a lazy bastard' comment, you won't ruffle peoples feathers.
> Nothing wrong with suggesting a person searches, but nobody will pay ANY attention to what you say, when you're insulting about it...


I totally agree with you here... No need to be insulting. If you don't like the thread that was started, then don't read it! There is no reason to bash someone for asking a question. In my view, forums like this are for "constructive criticism". There is nothing constructive about calling someone a "lazy bastard".

Back on topic. I too am very interested in the PDX amps but I am also considering XD amps as well... I am really not sure and if anyone can provide more information I would love to get a more definitive answer. I really like JL's stuff... always have. Sometimes I feel though that they charge higher than their competition just because they can... That kind of turns me off to them. But their amps ARE good. SO it's kinda hard to say no to them too  hehehe 

Cheers


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

Anyone tried both yet? What say ye?


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

Just lurking about trying to decide what amps I'm going to go with if my current amps are not fixed - thinking maybe something is on the older threads I haven't heard of yet. Figured in case this comes up I'll put a conclusion-y type post in for it.

I install PDX amps (the newer ones) all the time and they have always performed flawlessly upon installation and I would know if someone came back if it was my install. Surely some second gen PDX went bad at some point and had to be replaced or whatever but not any that I installed or helped install and if an amp model/model line/brand was a problem child, we in the shop would be all whining when we had to install one because we didn't want to have to do warranty work, haha). Installers at my shop (I haven't, personaly) install JL HD amps less often (because they're much more expensive and also seem to attract more DIY'ers). They also have no prevalent problems but something to note is that they scuff and mark and get physically "hurt" much easier (or more obviously) than the Alpine amps. I think because of the aluminum color vs. black. Worth a thought (although the Alpine attracts fingerprints like an iPhone screen... gross).

Also, the JL amps are noticeably thinner which is advantageous for under seat installations. And the JL amps don't have a stupid, ugly blue light on top.

As for SQ, I've heard my share of Alpine PDX cars and a number of JL HD cars. Neither of them were an A/B swap and nobody in their right mind would do that unless, I guess, they got a dud from one brand or the other and decided to switch. Why? There's no reason. I'd argue you will not hear a single difference between them when you're comparing the same or very similar wattage (i.e., 150x4 to 150x4). When it comes to the 5-channels, though, I've found that while the PDX-V9 does an excellent job and exceeds expectations, the JL HD 900/5 sub channel has always sounded like there was a little more power. More specifically, more tightness with the bass. The difference I've noticed is more than likely the result of the different car, different equipment, and differences in quality of installation more than the amp. Nevertheless, if I had to pick between the two for a 5-channel and budget didn't matter, I'd do the JL. If money did matter, I'd get an Alpine FROM AN AUTHORIZED DEALER ONLY. 

I say authorized dealer for one single reason: warranty treatment. People rave about JL's customer service. Alpine has great customer service for a car audio company or any company, too. When I call them, I talk to a human being quickly, who is clearly not in another country, and who actually can run through test scenarios right there with me (and I'm not talking about calling in through a dealer contact or some special line... just 1800ALPINE or whatever it is). But with Alpine, I think it is exponentially easier to just work through a dealer in the event of an issue. They are a little less "small company like" compared to JL Audio but that isn't to say JL isn't without faults... but JL does give a bit more piece of mind for some reason. Anyway, the dealer can contact their rep or get direct with someone at Alpine and get it fixed or replaced if it is the amp that went defective due to manufacturer defect. Same thing happens with JL but it's also easier with JL, I think anyway (but I could be wrong), to deal with them by yourself and without a dealer as middleman (say if you bought authorized but later moved from your dealer or a nearby dealer isn't available).

But again... SQ-wise? Pfff... more than likely a negligible difference. Scott Buwalda chose JL HD amps for a build of his that won awards I'm sure. Haven't see Alpine PDX amps in that caliber of SQ install but there are many build logs where the PDX amps (the newer ones) are used and they seem happy. Then again Alpine doesn't consistently give handouts/sponsorships so I wouldn't expect them to be featured or "made obvious" at any sort of SQ competition.

I would NEVER touch the old PDX amps. Not even because of their noise and reliability issues, but more because they're fugly.


----------



## mmiller (Mar 7, 2008)

Many other championship vehicles use the JL HD Amps... I'm sure theirs nothing wrong with the Alpines, but they haven't taken off like the JL's have. More than likely because of the Trainwreck in the first series models.


----------

